# The Reason You Should Never Believe Leaks



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

http://phandroid.com/2011/11/21/samsung-nexus-prime-shows-up-in-leaked-best-buy-ad-no-longer-the-galaxy-nexus/

This is a "recent" leak


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

believe none of what you hear, and only half of what you see


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

For some reason i wouldn't be surprised if this were true... however i doubt it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol doubt this is anything but a mistake.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

Or old?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Could be. More people seem to refer to the phone as the Nexus Prime. Even VZW employees refer to it as such.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Could be. More people seem to refer to the phone as the Nexus Prime. Even VZW employees refer to it as such.


I'm glad they killed the Nexus Prime name. I think they should have gone with Nexus Galaxy so it's a nexus phone rather than a galaxy phone but still, Nexus Prime sounded like a freaking transformer.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I prefer Nexus Sandwich lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

i prefer to have it in my hands. lol


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I prefer it in my pants... ;-)


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I prefer it in my pants... ;-)


Kinky


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm glad they killed the Nexus Prime name. I think they should have gone with Nexus Galaxy so it's a nexus phone rather than a galaxy phone but still, Nexus Prime sounded like a freaking transformer.


I don't understand how that's a bad thing!


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm glad they killed the Nexus Prime name. I think they should have gone with Nexus Galaxy so it's a nexus phone rather than a galaxy phone but still, Nexus Prime sounded like a freaking transformer.


"Transformer Prime" sounds like a transformer


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Did Michael Bay have a hand in this phone???


----------



## jeff0r3 (Aug 5, 2011)

Definitely looks uber fake!!


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> "Transformer Prime" sounds like a transformer


Speaking of that...I just pre-ordered my Transformer Prime.

From Amazon


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Speaking of that...I just pre-ordered my Transformer Prime.
> 
> From Amazon


Do want! Gotta sell my ipad first


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm glad they killed the Nexus Prime name. I think they should have gone with Nexus Galaxy so it's a nexus phone rather than a galaxy phone but still, Nexus Prime sounded like a freaking transformer.


Sounds like one because it is:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_thirteen_Transformers#Transformers:_Prime


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Sounds like one because it is:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_thirteen_Transformers#Transformers:_Prime


+1


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe thats why the didn't name it the Nexus Prime...copyright?


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I just unfollowed all the Android Blogs. Just gonna check Droid Life once before I go to bed.

I DONT CARE ABOUT THAT BEATS ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

They all just copy and paste each other and give credit to first one who breaks the story. If you follow one you follow them all.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> They all just copy and paste each other and give credit to first one who breaks the story. If you follow one you follow them all.


Some of them talk back and forth with other notable people on twitter which is funny to watch sometimes. Not usually anything useful, but funny.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> They all just copy and paste each other and give credit to first one who breaks the story. If you follow one you follow them all.


ya this x100. had to unfollow a few b/c it got ridiculously annoying

_ya i know #firstworldproblems_


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Problem is alot of people listen to them and than instead of 10 you have 1000 people spreading bs around! Verizon's security rivals national defense right alongside of apple's. These places and I mean all of them are monitored and people would A loose their job. B. Cut out of the loop and tracked to the source it's really not difficult. One or two of them get leaks that are controlled and we are all confirmed test cases when we download and try them. Official Verizon leaks for phones like the Charge, Thunderbolt have went thru many changes and tweaks more likely from people testing them for Verizon, we do serve a purpose! The Bionic and it's different stuff people get from cheesecake. Do people think Motorola doesn't let that happen it would be really easy to blaock that server lol.... Fix a patch for root see how long it takes for the Dev;s to figure a way around it.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> Problem is alot of people listen to them and than instead of 10 you have 1000 people spreading bs around! Verizon's security rivals national defense right alongside of apple's. These places and I mean all of them are monitored and people would A loose their job. B. Cut out of the loop and tracked to the source it's really not difficult. One or two of them get leaks that are controlled and we are all confirmed test cases when we download and try them. Official Verizon leaks for phones like the Charge, Thunderbolt have went thru many changes and tweaks more likely from people testing them for Verizon, we do serve a purpose! The Bionic and it's different stuff people get from cheesecake. Do people think Motorola doesn't let that happen it would be really easy to blaock that server lol.... Fix a patch for root see how long it takes for the Dev;s to figure a way around it.


Pretty silly talk there. You think a company would let a leak get out for another carrier/company too see and put at a disadvantage, competitively ???? You think ppl get fired because they're leak isn't controlled, as opposed to you know, because they're leaking trade secrets???? Come on bud, give it some thought.

You think a company releases buggy software on purpose???? For what, so some hobbyists can find a backdoor way of fixing things???? You do realize the "fixes" to which you think are taken by the actual devs are implemented exactly that same way???? Bugs are fixed at the source code OS level, not by clever (sometimes very) smali edits. And then ran through testing to make sure they didn't create other bugs

And if Verizon cared all that much, they'd go after ppl on Twitter claiming to have copies of devices etc, as they had to have signed NDA's.


----------

